# RIP. Sandy Smith.



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Just heard, Sandy Smith. Ch Eng. died today RIP. Ex Principal Glasgow Nautical Collage


----------



## Ian860B (Dec 17, 2015)

vickentallen said:


> Just heard, Sandy Smith. Ch Eng. died today RIP. Ex Principal Glasgow Nautical Collage


He must have been a good age, we sparred with each other in the early 70's


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Was head of Phase 1 Engineering when I went to GCNS in 1973 - a very fair man.


----------



## grahamdavid (Apr 23, 2018)

Sad news.
Knew him for a long time. First at GCNS, 1968, then on the Clyde when he was sailing his yacht. 1980s and 90s. If I remember correctly.
Nice guy.


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

Just seen this. Sandy Smith was a top bloke. 
I was sad to see that he got to the top of the college tree, in time for the decline in cadetships. He had a great sense of humour and did a good job of weeding out the chaff in the classes. I'll always remember: "Gardner- Electrics........ 35% - that's pretty low voltage!"  

He had a positive influence on SO many cadets. RIP Sandy - a proper Marine Engineer !!


----------

